# Quick links ?



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

When I click on quick links, the toolbar changes, but nothing else does??

This is what the tool bar changes to:
User CP FAQ Members List Calendar Search New Posts Mark Forums Read Open Buddy List Log Out


Any ideas?

OH yeah, and font and font sizes seems to be missing from the reply options too.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Both issues seem fine now.


----------

